# Grilling Redfish Throats



## David Ivanhoe (Jul 3, 2006)

appreciate any suggestions or advice. use a Vidallia grill.
best regards
Dave


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

I marinate mine in zesty italian for 1 hour. sprinkle w/ creole seasoning and grill.


----------



## David Ivanhoe (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks, TJ
worked great!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

my flavorite part---I'll save em one at a time till I get enough


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

I know this is a BBQ/Grill forum but I've always found throats best deep fried extra extra crisp. Then you can eat the whole thing fins included.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

What's the best way to remove "throats" from red fish?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

water doc said:


> What's the best way to remove "throats" from red fish?


 after i fillet the fish, the throats are super easy to just cut out before i chunk the carcass to the crabs.

i like lemon pepper on them. cajun seasoning of any brand is great, and i've even tried to lightly baste the throats with a spicy bbq suace.


----------

